

The Timeline of Web Development Technologies, 1990-2009 - limist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Web_development_timeline.png

======
sophacles
This chart seems terribly confused. There is front- and back-end stuff, but
not a single webserver is mentioned. Nor is fastcgi. They python track is
almost completely about hte language, but eventually splits django, however
there is no mention of zope or wsgi. Similarly perl is language specific, no
mention of mason. Yet, there is a whole line about rails and not ruby, jsp and
java.

I understand but am not necessarily convinced about other full stack
components as well -- maybe not the db stuff or memcache, but load blancers
like varnish, bigip and so on.

